# Anyone with Lang 48/60 in Central TX?



## learnin2smoke (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi:

I am trying to figure out my next smoker and it looks like I will be going the way of the Lang. I personally think that the 36 is too small, but the 84 would be too big for me now and in the future. So, I am fixated on the 48 or 60 models. The only problem is that I can't really get a good grasp of how much cooking space is really available on them just by eyeballing pictures or envisioning the listed dimensions. Is there anyone in the Central TX area with one of these? I don't want to overstep forum rules, but I would love to come by just to get a quick look at the available cooking space available up close and personal. I know that would help me make up my mind. I am in the Austin TX area, and am willing to drive a few hours to finally put this question to bed. If you want o show mw how you fire it up or store it that would be wonderful as well!!

Am I asking too much?


----------



## viking72 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lang 60d in Va. with a lite load.


----------



## learnin2smoke (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep...that size would be the sweet spot for me. Thanks viking72! Placed my order for a 60 today...now the wait begins....


----------



## learnin2smoke (Oct 2, 2014)

FYI - in case anyone wants to know or is interested, I asked for dual thermometers on my unit and digital thermometer probe holes.


----------



## viking72 (Oct 3, 2014)

Good choice, hope you enjoy the Lang 60 as much as I do.


----------



## learnin2smoke (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks!! I do have a question though: Is the width of the Lang 60 really 57"? I ask because that is what the website lists, and I checked my gate entrance to my backyard today and I only have clearance for 45" at the most. I'm hoping I don't have to mod my fence/gate in order to get this beast to it's resting place. And I'm hoping I won't have to start parking my car on the street so the Lang can take up residency in my garage if I can't get it in my backyard!!


----------



## mginani (Oct 14, 2014)

Did you get your Lang yet?  Please post pics.


----------



## viking72 (Oct 15, 2014)

I would mod the gate, you will use the cooker more if you don't have to move it to cook.

Have found the info on the website to be accurate.

Too dark and rainy here to measure my cooker. Will check later.


----------



## learnin2smoke (Oct 15, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. It took Lang FOREVER to actually email me the quote. I had to leave the country for work and I pleaded with them to get the quote to me before I left, so they could start building it, but it didn't come in time. Now I won't be back state side until the first week in November so I will try again then. I do still have worries about my gate though, but I think I am sticking with the 60 and I'm going to add the char grill as well.


----------



## buttburner (Oct 15, 2014)

If you want the highest quality smoker at a price comparable to the Lang, give Paul Shirley of Shirley Fabrications a call. He looks to be closer to you in Tuscaloosa Ala.

And he WILL answer his phone and emails and get back to you in a timely matter.

He donated a pit to my charity work here in Michigan. Here are some pics. Take a look at the close up of his welding, he is very proud of it!!

It is a work of art!! This one is from it was still being built, he sent me pics of the entire build process as he does with all of his builds

And he makes them all to order, no cookie cutter pits, takes no shortcuts!!













untitled.bmp



__ buttburner
__ Jul 17, 2014


















IMG_1305.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 26, 2014


















untitled7.bmp



__ buttburner
__ Jul 17, 2014


----------

